
The State of the Jenkins Project - hanszeir
http://jenkins-ci.org/content/state-jenkins-project
======
phaylon
It looks like the Jenkins guys are really doing what they can to make the best
out of the namechange/backstory, and I'd say it's working. I'm a Perl 5
developer and haven't had anything to do with Java at all for a long, long
time, and never had heard of Hudson. But now I know what they provide, and
since I see Jenkins' name mentioned regularly in non-Java projects these days,
I seem not to be the only one.

So, more power to them. I always like it when open source communities can show
their strengths and have it noticed.

